# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Cà phê Spotlight - Cafe Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Hình ảnh một thành phố Sài Gòn như một thiên đường café rộn rã đã ngày một hiện rõ trong tiềm thức mỗi người. Là vỉa hè, góc phố hay những quán café sang trọng, thú café như trở thành một văn hóa tất yếu của người Sài Thành. Có người thích cái bình dân vỉa hè nhưng cũng không ít các bạn chuộng café năng động trong không gian hiện đại và âm nhạc sôi nổi. Đáp ứng tiêu chí đó, một quán café vừa ra đời như một biểu tượng của café Sài Gòn mà khi bạn đặt chân đến, ấn tượng hấp dẫn có một không hai sẽ đọng lại không nguôi với không gian café độc đáo, ẩn hiện mấy chiếc mô tô ngay trong khung cảnh sân vườn cùng hiệu ứng ánh sáng lung linh như đang trình diễn màn vũ khúc của dạ tiệc ánh đèn. Không thể có một quán café nào khác riêng mang như thế ngoài Spotlight café- "Let us Spotlight your day".
Spotlight đã thật sự nổi bật ngay từ cái nhìn ban đầu. Một tổng thể mặt tiền màu trắng mát mẻ như bao trùm lấy một cuộc sống nhỏ nhiều màu sắc đang diễn ra bên trong. Địa thế của quán cũng là một điều tạo cho khách đến đây sự thoải mái khi nằm trên con đường êm ả, không khói bụi, không tiếng ồn xe cộ. Mọi thứ bộn bề giữa cuộc sống đời thường dường như được cất lại, nhường chỗ cho không gian đúng chất café thư giãn, trẻ trung có mà khách muốn tìm một chỗ ngồi riêng tư, tĩnh lặng cũng không hề khó. Quán có thiết kế độc đáo chia làm nhiều khu vực với 2 dòng nhạc chính tùy vào đồi tượng thực khách. Các bạn trẻ năng động thật khó cưỡng lại gian phòng tầng trên với cách bày biện đơn giản nhưng toát lên sự phá cách, sáng tạo qua giàn đèn vô vàn sắc màu ẩn dưới trần, phản chiếu lại dưới nền tường xanh nhạt và bên một hồ cá mang màu sắc biển cả nằm nổi bật một góc phòng. Âm nhạc trong gian phòng này sẽ là những bài hát có tiết tấu tươi trẻ và những bài nhạc mới được cập nhật thường xuyên theo nhu cầu của các bạn. Với các đôi bạn trẻ cần có một không gian riêng tư, lãng mạn thì căn phòng nhỏ xinh với ghế nệm êm và những ngọn đèn đứng tỏa ánh sáng ấm cúng sẽ là nơi lý tưởng nhất để hàn huyên, tâm tình. Một điểm đặc biệt khác của Spotlight khiến quán làm mọi người thấy tiện nghi và thoải mái là việc đặt những dàn máy tính hiện đại cho phép mọi thực khách truy cập internet, chơi game miễn phí. Sự độc đáo từ một sở thích chân thật của chủ quán còn được khéo léo trưng bày trong khu vực sân vườn. Do chủ quán là thành viên của Hội mô tô thành phố nên những chiếc mô tô mạnh mẽ cứ thế mà được nằm chễm chệ ở những vị trí khác nhau trong sân, tạo ra sức hút kỳ lạ trong không gian xanh mềm mại có nét cứng cỏi, mãnh liệt của các ông vua tốc độ. Đến tối, ánh trăng cũng phải nhún nhường cho vũ khúc ánh đèn Spotlight. Không còn khoác trên mình cái vẻ mộc mạc trong nắng sáng, quán như lột xác mang một vỏ bọc của sự huyền ảo, bí ẩn với hiệu ứng ánh sáng pha trộn một cách nghệ thuật. Mọi vật cùng hân hoan với đêm hội sắc màu, cứ thế mà reo vui, mời gọi những bước chân của những tâm hồn đam mê café. 
Kết hợp cùng khung cảnh tuyệt đẹp Spotlight có thức uống cũng là tâm huyết của quán với các tay pha chế cừ khôi để cho ra những ly café đậm đà hay kem Ola sữa chua,kem dừa non, thức uống bổ dưỡng tiểu mạch thảo có một không hai. Khi có nhu cầu, bạn cứ mặc nhiên đến với Spotlight để tổ chức các bữa tiệc liên hoan,sinh nhật. Quán sẽ dành hẳn cho bạn một không gian riêng. 
Spotlight cũng là không gian café mới mẻ đáp ứng nhu cầu thư giãn, giải trí cho khách văn phòng ở quận 4 nói riêng và mọi thực khách thích khám phá những quán café độc đáo ở thành phố. Spotlight sẽ thực sự làm bạn khó quên với một phong cách đặc trưng, cho bạn những phút giây tuyệt vời bên ly café thơm ngon.

Ðịa chỉ	64 Lê Quốc Hưng, P.12, Q.4, TP. Hồ Chí Minh.

Chỉ dẫn	Từ ngã tư Cầu Calmette - Hoàng Diệu, Quý vị rẽ trái về hướng Cảng SG khoảng 100m sẽ gặp ngã tư Lê Quốc Hưng, tiếp tục rẽ trái vào Lê Quốc Hưng khoảng 20m là đến quán.

Ðiện thoại	(08) 38265595/ 38265596	Fax	(08) 38265597

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Cà phê Spotlight_


Cùng khám phá* các nhà hàng ở Sài Gòn -  cac nha hang o Sai Gon*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------

